# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Erste Lifte haben schon offen

## noox

Planai: www.planai.at/winter/index_6638_DEU_HTML.php

Hochkoenig Arthurhauslift: www.livingroom-hochkoenig.at/

----------


## noox

Semmering möchte am 23. Oktober in die Saison starten: https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...035#post707035

----------


## JackTheRipper

GEIL!!! Dann werd ich voraussichtlich nächste Woche schon mal die erste Session starten  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Reiteralm plant auch schon ab 24. aufzusperren:
www.ski-reiteralm.at/reiteral...en-winter.html

----------


## noox

Aber net übersehen: Super Ski Card gilt trotzdem erst ab 7. November  :Frown:

----------


## noox

So wie es aussieht, können wir mit der Gravity Card kommendes Wochenende auf die Planai zum Skifahren und Boarden: https://www.downhill-board.com/54097...illkommen.html

----------


## DH-Rooky

Was hat ma schon davon aufm Kunstschnee rumzurutschen wenn kein Park auf hat und kein Powder da is?
Würd mi jetz ned stören bis Nov. zu warten.

----------


## noox

musst du alles Miesmachen? Wenn schon net biken - dann skifahren. Außerdem hat's bei uns in einigen Gebieten jetzt schon 75 cm Neuschnee  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> musst du alles Miesmachen?


hast ein Problem damit?  :Big Grin: 
ich mein es wär mir wurscht aufn 7. Nov. zu warten, hat ja ned jeder eine Gravitycard  :Wink:

----------


## dkg

also ich war letzten samstag am dachstein und muss sagen, es war echt super!
super wetter der kleine teil des atomic superparks war auch super geshaped... sogar ein paar tiefschneelines konnten gezogen werden. für den ersten tag am brettl perfekt!

greeez dkg

----------


## dolcho

nehmen die mich auch mit bike mit ?

----------


## dkg

meinst du, auf den gletscher?
das weiß ich leider nicht. würd aber sagen eher nicht...
würd mich sowieso interessieren, welche skigebiete einen mit dem rad mit rauf nehmen!?
würd das gern mal ausprobieren auf schnee fahren. hat da schon jemand erfahrung damit? sind eingene refein (eventuell mit spikes) nötig?

----------


## dolcho

gibt ja jedes jahr ca. 5 snow dh rennen in mitteleuropa.

naja...macht wesentlich mehr spaß wie skifahren, solange der schnee hart genug ist.
spikes braucht kein mensch...sind eher ne spaßbremse

----------

